
Stunning Huawei Confirmation–1M Cyberattacks Every Day - hellofunk
https://www.forbes.com/sites/zakdoffman/2019/10/12/mass-huawei-cyberattacks-1-million-attacks-on-company-every-daynew-confirmation/#4e918de61f02
======
tastroder
Reads like relatively random sentences fearmongering about broad subjects like
"1 million cyberattacks", government-backed attacks and 5G security. The
author's short bio attributes them with being CEO of some surveillance tech
solution so this might be predictable but I don't see what this article is
trying to say. 1M "attacks" on networks the size of Huawei without any
technical definition is certainly neither newsworthy, nor particularly
meaningful.

